# ترنيمة جديدة وحلوة قوى (عالم صعب) ادخلوا حملها ومش هتندم



## fns (8 يونيو 2008)

الترنيمة دى جديدة ممكن تكون بالنسبة ليا وممكن تكون موجودة عند حد تانى هو اسم الترنيمة عالم صعب كلمات والحان فوق الوصف
ده رابط التحميل بتاعها
http://www.4shared.com/file/50556739/f3e230ec/__online.html
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
اخوكم كيرلس


----------



## merola (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة وحلوة قوى (عالم صعب) ادخلوا حملها ومش هتندم*

*شكرا ليك 
و جارى التحميل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## fns (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة وحلوة قوى (عالم صعب) ادخلوا حملها ومش هتندم*

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة وحلوة قوى (عالم صعب) ادخلوا حملها ومش هتندم*

*شكرا" على الترنيمة*


----------



## fns (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة وحلوة قوى (عالم صعب) ادخلوا حملها ومش هتندم*

ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (10 يونيو 2008)

سلام المسيح للجميع
الان نزلت الترتيلة وهلق عم اسمعها شي رائع جدا 
مرسي كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر الك
الرب دائما معك


----------



## fns (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة وحلوة قوى (عالم صعب) ادخلوا حملها ومش هتندم*

ميرسى رانيا


----------



## السياف العراقي (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة وحلوة قوى (عالم صعب) ادخلوا حملها ومش هتندم*


----------



## fns (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جديدة وحلوة قوى (عالم صعب) ادخلوا حملها ومش هتندم*

شكرا اخى على مرورك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مجدى حنا (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة جديدة وحلوة قوى (عالم صعب) ادخلوا حملها ومش هتندم*



السياف العراقي قال:


> [/Q[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]UOTE]
> 
> [Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## churchlife (20 سبتمبر 2008)

masokr 3le tarnma al 7loa


----------



## fns (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## الوداعة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمة جديدة وحلوة قوى (عالم صعب) ادخلوا حملها ومش هتندم*






*شكراً لك حبيبى على الترنيمة الجميلة دى و يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## fns (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Esther (21 سبتمبر 2008)

انا بحب الترنيمه ديه جداااااااااااا
وكنت بدور عليها 
ميرسى جدا جدا 
عاشت ايديك​


----------



## fns (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اختى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جارى التحميل

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىىى يا كيرو على الترنيمه 
جارى التحميل ............​


----------



## fns (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا كاندى 
شكرا كوكو 
على مروركم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## beshooo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*ترنيمة عالم صعب بصوت جديد لازم تسمعوها لازم فعلا تتسمع*

انا النهارده جايبلكم ترنيمه عالم صعب
بس مش بصوت الاستاذ امير سامى اللى صوته حلو قوى قوى
ولا بصوت هايدى منتصر الغنيه عن التعريف
لكن هو بصوت واحد اسمه بيشوى (حمدتش)
ياريت تسمعوا الجزء ده من الترنيمه وتقولوا رايكم بكل صراحه
بس فعلا اكبر خدمه انك تقول رايك ده اولا وثانيا يكون رايك ده بكل صراحه
وانا طولت والترنيمه حلوه خالص واهو الرابط
ماتنسوش الرد

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IGDB6Q7D
مستنى الردود وربنا يعوضكم
والرد بمنتهى الصراحه ياريت
ماحدش يتكسف


----------



## M@rvy M@rmoOora (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة عالم صعب بصوت جديد لازم تسمعوها لازم فعلا تتسمع*

*بصراحه يا بيشو اللينك ده لازم نكون مشتركين فالموقع فا صعب   فا لو نزلته على ال http://www.4shared.com​*


----------



## beshooo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة عالم صعب بصوت جديد لازم تسمعوها لازم فعلا تتسمع*

اهو يا جماعه لينك التحميل على 4shared
وكده مفيش حد عنده عزر وعايزين بقى فعلا نشوف الرد وبصراحه ماننساش
وكمان ميرسى ليكى يا مارفى انك لفتى نظرى
http://www.4shared.com/file/66264775/83cb09f9/hamaditsh.html
وعايزين بقى الردود


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة عالم صعب بصوت جديد لازم تسمعوها لازم فعلا تتسمع*

مرسىىىى على الترنيمه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## M@rvy M@rmoOora (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة عالم صعب بصوت جديد لازم تسمعوها لازم فعلا تتسمع*

*انا سمعتها يا بيشو و بجد بجد صوتك حلو اوي و فعلاً لو انت حابب تعمل شريط لازم تجاهد عشان الموضوع ده.....و ربنا يوفقك و يكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون معــــــــــــــاك *

*ملحوظة:   * *إن صوت الميكروفون عالى شويه فا عامل وشش شويه صغيرين بس صوتك حلو​*
:018a1d~146:


----------



## mimigogo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة عالم صعب بصوت جديد لازم تسمعوها لازم فعلا تتسمع*

ميرسي و ربنا يباركك


----------



## msm (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة عالم صعب بصوت جديد لازم تسمعوها لازم فعلا تتسمع*

بسم الصليب عليك 000000ربنا يباركك
حلو خالصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص:94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94:


----------



## beshooo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة عالم صعب بصوت جديد لازم تسمعوها لازم فعلا تتسمع*

ميرسى خاااااااااالص يا كوكو بس انا عايز تعليقك على الصوت
ميرسى خااااااااااااااااااااااالص يا مارفى بس شكلك بتجاملى ومش بتعرفى تكسفى حد
ياريت ماتتكسفيش وتقولى رايك فعلا
وميرسى خالص يا ميمى على ردك وكنت احب اعرف رايك
وميرسى يا ام اس ام وكنت حابب اشوف تعليقك


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة عالم صعب بصوت جديد لازم تسمعوها لازم فعلا تتسمع*

_ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى




​_


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ترنيمه جامده موووووووووت(عالم صعب) واتحدى*

ترنيمه عالم صعب ترنيمه جامده موووت
لهايدى منتصر
اللينك
http://www.4shared.com/file/68453617/664c7f4d/07__.html


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جامده موووووووووت(عالم صعب) واتحدى*

مرسىىىىىىىى على الترنيمه يا موفى 
جارى التحميل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جامده موووووووووت(عالم صعب) واتحدى*

_ميرسى كتييير على تعبك
تسلم ايدك


​_


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على الردود وانا اسف على الموضوع انا مكنتش عارف ان الموضوع موجود قبل كده الاعتراف بالحق فضيله وشكراا واسف مره تانيه


----------



## bola555 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي الترنيمة الجميله.


----------



## god love 2011 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى ليك كتيرررررررررررررر على الترنيمه وجارى التحميل وربنا معاك ويباركك​​​


----------



## ayman adwar (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى على مرورك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## angy_bebo (21 مارس 2009)

الترنيمة فوق فوق الرائعة حلوووووووووووووة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي ميرسي اوي


----------



## george3st (21 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى جدا لكل عضو على ردوده
وعلى فكرة للتوضيح الترنيمة من آداء اخويا المرنم أمير سامى من كورال الثلاثة قديسين
ودى موجودة فى الألبوم الأول للكورال"صورتك تجملنى"
لوتحميل ادخل على الموضوع فى اللينك التالى
وعلى فكرة الترنيمة مش من تأليف الكورال*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77442


----------



## جدو كيرلس (7 مايو 2010)

*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررسى *
*وجارى التحميل*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)




----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2010)

الف شكر ليك



ربنا يبارك
حياتك


+++


----------



## tena.barbie (23 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير على الترنيمة الرائعة


----------



## dodo jojo (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ليك..جارى التحميل..والاستماع للترانيم..ههههههه..بجد مشكور يا عسل ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جدا للترنيمه الجميله​


----------

